# Trout



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

I want to know how to catch trout. Like what kind of bait to use. Hooks to use, and all that kind of stuff


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Worms work great for trout, use small barbless hooks. They also like salmon eggs and powerbait. If you have the time to learn, try fly fishing, it is an awesome way to fish. Good luck.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't forget a #2 chrome MEPPS spinner. I have had good luck using a small countdown rapala also.


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

thanx guys, Ill go this weekend, what else is there for like rainbow trout, im located in the middle of Nebraska.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

For stocked trout I like:

Lures/Rigs
Rebel Craw and Wee-Craw cranks
Small Shad Raps
Small Original Floaters/Countdowns
Jig and a twister
1/2 Nightcrawler on a #6 Gamakatsu hook
Jig and minnow/crawler
Lindy rig with crawler/powerbait chunk

Flies
Olive Woolly Bugger
Pheasant Tail Nymph
Montana Nymph
Gold-ribbed hare's ear Nymph


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

People say use small raps....

I use #11's and #9's. If u are fishing brown trout, they are very territorial. They will strike most size lures. I have caught browns about 2 in's longer than the lure itself.

Anyway....I use floaters and countdowns. Colors: Silver and black, silver and blue, brown trout, brook trout, orange and silver, rainbow trout, purple decent, and gold and black. I also throw "super bow" spinners. They are big. I have silver, gold, and copper colors. I also use mepps, blue fox.

One this is I stream fish for trout.

Good luck.

CHuck


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

I usually use either panthermartins, mepps, night crawlers, or rapalas. Almost any of the lures (size, color) will work.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Grasshoppers work awsome. Go catch a bunch out in a hayfield, backyard, or barrow ditch along a road. They are my goto bait, and basically all I fish is trout.


----------



## huntchick1990 (May 8, 2009)

I just use good old fashioned live bait worms shiners etc. It seems to work really well


----------

